# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  الگوررریتمk-means-فوریییییییییییی

## hesam*

سلام بر همگی من الگوریتم k-means می خوام برای 4 خوشه در متلب کسی می تونه کمک کنه 

فوری

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

این لینک رو ببینید

----------


## hesam*

من برای 3 گروه الگوریتم k-means را اجرا کردم به من بگه  عکس چی به من میگه....فوری فردا باید تحویل بدم

----------


## hesam*

کسی نیست یاری کنه....

----------


## aram_2

خب این داره میگه وقتی شما سه تا گروه دارید که مرکز اون گروه ها با ضربدر سیاه مشخص شده و اعضا با ابن مراکز کمترین فاصله رو دارن.

----------


## hesam*

> خب این داره میگه وقتی شما سه تا گروه دارید که مرکز اون گروه ها با ضربدر سیاه مشخص شده و اعضا با ابن مراکز کمترین فاصله رو دارن.


ممنون ولی می خوام بدونم از خوشه بندیش چی بدست می یاریم مثل اینا که اعضای کدام گرو ها به هم نزدیکترن و...خوشه ها به چه سمتین....

----------


## aram_2

ببینید شما 3 تا ایتم بطور تصادفی از گروه انتخاب می کنید بعد داده هایی که به هر کدوم از این ایتم ها نزدیک بود برچسب اون گروه بهشون خورده میشه.

----------

